# Ptarmigan Camo



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy to walk by these guys!Can you find the bird?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Bird? What bird?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, that thing was hiddin' pretty good!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

thats cool, its right on top of the big rock....... Right????


----------

